# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  TTS on Linux

## redbone

Hi all, 
I am visibility impared and on Windows I have two software that help me very much, for the first Magnifier I have learned that in Ubuntu I can use Gnopernicus and in Kubuntu K-mag, 

The second is a TTS (Text to Speak) utilities, Speakonia:
http://www.cfs-technologies.com/home/?id=1.4

or another similar OpenSource but only available in Windows platforms, Sayzme:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/sayzme/
I have try to search with Google a similar application in Linux system and I have founded Festival, but it doesn't have (if I have well understand9 the tool that I would like to have that is the reading text from clipboad.

On Windows when I surf the Web I select the text of the page and I press CTRL-C and Speakonia or Sayz Me read the text for me. 

Is it possible to have an application like this on Ubuntu ?
Sorry for my english I hope to have well explained my problems.
Thanks

----------


## Henrik

Screen readers like orca do a similar job by reading out the content of the document or web page you are using. 

Ksayit (and to a degree, Kmouth) work on the clipboard in the way you describe (though I don't think it's automatic -- you have to press Play first). 

You can install these on both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but Orca works better in Gnome (Ubuntu) while Ksayit works better in KDE (Kubuntu). Several KDE applications, including the browser can speak directly from the application.

----------


## redbone

Thank you very much for your reply.
Orca is already in the installation CD or I need to install it  ?
It read only in english language or there are other languages ?
I prefere an app like Speakonia because I can select the text that I want and not reaed the entire message but I am happy to uninstall Windows and I'll try this solution.
I'll try to ask in Festival Forum if is possible to create a tool for reading text from clipboard.
Thanks

----------


## Henrik

It's installed by default on all Edgy systems (in final stage of development)

If you grab the latest Live CD frome here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/

You can just run it directly without installing anything on your computer. I'll post new instructions in a different thread.

----------

